# Downhill Rangers > Marktplatz >  Keine kommerziellen Angebote!

## noox

Der Downhill-Rangers Marktplatz ist ein kostenloser Service für unsere registrierten User und Besucher.

Das Einstellen von *kommerzielle Angeboten* ist daher *verboten*!

Falls der Bedarf besteht, können wir das gegen eine Jahres-Gebühr erlauben. Für Werbekunden bieten wir ebenfalls eine eigene Regelung an. Hier finden Sie Näheres über Werbung auf den Downhill-Rangers-Seiten.

----------

